# Lull roll over!!



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for the side ways pics

My employee was driving it from on job to the next, about 4 miles

He's ok, took two wreakers and 4.5 hours to get it out

Almost 3k tow bill! 

Not having a good day


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Well that sucks. At least it's no worse than it is.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Glad your guy is ok. Is his job still intact?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Distracted driving?

Subpoena his phone records.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeKleen (Jun 5, 2016)

Mordekyle said:


> Subpoena his phone records.


Agree with this sentiment. If he is putting your money at rick, cut ties.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm glad he's ok but what the hell was he doing? Looks like a nice straight, empty, wide road going both ways.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure what he was doing 

He said a car came over the hill, he wanted to move over for the car and got to close to the ditch

It's farm country, roads are plenty wide to meet a car on, not really sure what to think right now


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Do much damage to the machine? Good your guy is ok.


----------



## FootageTools (May 18, 2016)

Good to see your employee is okay. Crazy bill though.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Yikes.

Will there be any harm to the unit with it being upside down like that? I know you probably lost a lot of fluids, but other than that, are there any potential issues?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Three grand?

Jesus. I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Three grand?
> 
> Jesus. I'm in the wrong business.


Here that recovery would be almost $5k plus a hazardous materials clean up ($5k), plus a bill from the fire dept ($500), driver would be airlifted to hospital ($9k), treated and released from hospital ($5k) which would not be covered by insurance because he was not admitted.

Easy- all you need to to is start out by buying a $100k small wrecker and work up to the $800k dual boom triple axle wrecker.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can get a Crane for a lot less than 3k. Just pay his minimum.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

At least it's a lull. Not much to wreck there. If that would have been a Cat or JCB, you'd be getting a lot of new plastic...


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> I can get a Crane for a lot less than 3k. Just pay his minimum.


Farming country; I would have found a farmer with a big a$$ tractor and some cable. Some even own dozers. That recovery was probably harder than it looks though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I could've rented two lulls and got him outta there for probably a grand.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> I could've rented two lulls and got him outta there for probably a grand.


I would have done it for a $50  Usually we helped for free, but they were our "neighbors", although farms are spread out.

"Neighbors" combine caught on fire, but he saved his crop by running his disk around the flames. Next week, once we were finished harvesting, we went full crew onto his land and finished his harvest with our two combines, no charge, not even a fuel bill. "Help enough people and you help yourself" Tom Hopkins. Very true in small communities, nothing but a dream in big business and cities.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> I would have done it for a $50  Usually we helped for free, but they were our "neighbors", although farms are spread out.
> 
> "Neighbors" combine caught on fire, but he saved his crop by running his disk around the flames. Next week, once we were finished harvesting, we went full crew onto his land and finished his harvest with our two combines, no charge, not even a fuel bill. "Help enough people and you help yourself" Tom Hopkins. Very true in small communities, nothing but a dream in big business and cities.


I'm ok with helping others. Just don't force me to with the threat of prison.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> I would have done it for a $50  Usually we helped for free, but they were our "neighbors", although farms are spread out.
> 
> "Neighbors" combine caught on fire, but he saved his crop by running his disk around the flames. Next week, once we were finished harvesting, we went full crew onto his land and finished his harvest with our two combines, no charge, not even a fuel bill. "Help enough people and you help yourself" Tom Hopkins. Very true in small communities, nothing but a dream in big business and cities.


American Big business are the biggest charitable contributors in the world! Hands down! Not even a question.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I could've rented two lulls and got him outta there for probably a grand.





Peter_C said:


> I would have done it for a $50  Usually we helped for free, but they were our "neighbors", although farms are spread out.
> 
> "Neighbors" combine caught on fire, but he saved his crop by running his disk around the flames. Next week, once we were finished harvesting, we went full crew onto his land and finished his harvest with our two combines, no charge, not even a fuel bill. "Help enough people and you help yourself" Tom Hopkins. Very true in small communities, nothing but a dream in big business and cities.


The Grand wasn't to pay me, it was to rent the Lulls.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Peter_C said:


> Very true in small communities, nothing but a dream in big business and cities.


Nope, Verizon for one, is one of the largest group of volunteers in all sorts of charitable functions. Especially Habitat for Humanity. In most of these companies they have someone whose fulltime job is to find and organize volunteer functions. They also contribute money to organizations that help employ disabled people, to keep the running.

Almost every week during the entire year they do volunteer work, just because you don't see it does not mean it's not happening


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

It's true. My BIL is employed through Habitat in his area. They need pros to look after the volunteer jamokes. They have lots of for-profit positions available. They need a steady core of guys that know the job to keep it rolling. It's a cool gig it seems like. You get paid, the people are always very happy and grateful to have the work done, plus you're often helping volunteers learn a skill. No brainer.

Speaking of no-brainers, I should buy a wrecker.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Would Verizon stop on the side of the freeway and help your wife change her tire? The good Samaritan is not a business. Habit For Humanity is awesome, but it is not a spur of the moment entity. 

Perfect example...At the Golden Gate Bridge as we were walking back down we saw where a car turning around got themselves into the ditch, they were stuck. Hundreds of people had walked past by the time we got there. I wrangled two other people out of the crowd (Threatening them with prison? Or maybe just "hey can you help please".) and we had the gal back on her way in less then 20 seconds. Put that same stuck car in a farming community and everyone would have stopped. 

I guess unless you have lived in rural America you wouldn't understand...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Posts removed. Let's keep politics in P&R, guys.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> Would Verizon stop on the side of the freeway and help your wife change her tire? The good Samaritan is not a business. Habit For Humanity is awesome, but it is not a spur of the moment entity.
> 
> Perfect example...At the Golden Gate Bridge as we were walking back down we saw where a car turning around got themselves into the ditch, they were stuck. Hundreds of people had walked past by the time we got there. I wrangled two other people out of the crowd (Threatening them with prison? Or maybe just "hey can you help please".) and we had the gal back on her way in less then 20 seconds. Put that same stuck car in a farming community and everyone would have stopped.
> 
> I guess unless you have lived in rural America you wouldn't understand...


I've lived on a 140 acre organic vegetable farm in Windsor CA. It was it in the middle of nowhere in the middle of the wine vineyards, with nothing but a country store. I know what rural is.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> I've lived on a 140 acre organic vegetable farm in Windsor CA. *It was it in the middle of nowhere* in the middle of the wine vineyards, with nothing but a country store. I know what rural is.


You mean where the commuter Smart Train runs? City folks :laughing:

It is really nice having two Costco's within 5 miles of each other too!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> You mean where the commuter Smart Train runs? City folks :laughing:
> 
> It is really nice having two Costco's within 5 miles of each other too!


I've got news for you son. In the 80's outside of side streets and dirt roads there was only one 2 lane road and a freeway that went through there.

Not even sure there were two Costco's in the whole country then. You youngsters wouldn't understand what life was like pre Costco days.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's very telling when someone is using Costco as their Benchmark for development. :laughing:


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> I've got news for you son. In the 80's outside of side streets and dirt roads there was only one 2 lane road and a freeway that went through there.


Whoa, did you say freeway? 

Sonoma County 1980 299,681 people 495,000 today
Union County 1980 23,921 people (Where our rural farm is) 25,000 today

Here is the access road going thru our property. Watch out for the sheep traffic! The photo was taken this fall. We didn't have door locks on the house until 1995 and always leave the p/u's unlocked with the keys in the ignition. Okay I am done, and will depart this debate with one final word baaaaaa


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> Whoa, did you say freeway?
> 
> Sonoma County 1980 299,681 people 495,000 today
> Union County 1980 23,921 people (Where our rural farm is) 25,000 today
> ...


So whats your point? Where I lived wasn't in Windsor. It was the nearest large town back then maybe 8k? Again I was surrounded by thousands of acres of grapes. There were very few homes. I'll bet the population of the closest town of Windsor back then was around 8,000. That's very rural. Are you really going to play the "I'm more rural than you game"? :laughing: who cares! It makes my point.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Speaking of no-brainers, I should buy a wrecker.


Very profitable if you have more than one, just one not so much. Not bad but more is better.

When you are not towing you can arrange flowers


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Local equipment dealer got it running today
Now I need to load it up and haul it into them so they can do an inspection on it
The truck they have isn't large enough to haul it

The neighbor tried to get it out with his backhoe, but of couse it wasn't big enough to do it

If I would of know it was going to cost that much to get out, I would of had the guy we just finished a shop for come tip it out with his big excavator 

He only lives about 3 miles from where it went in the ditch

I was thinking it would be 800-1000 to get it out originally!


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

The thing must be built like a tank though, didn't even dent the fuel/ hydraulic tank

Looks like mainly cosmetic damage. Busted lights, mirror, and window


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Donohue Const said:


> Local equipment dealer got it running today
> Now I need to load it up and haul it into them so they can do an inspection on it
> The truck they have isn't large enough to haul it
> 
> ...



My neighbor's friend got a Lull stuck in the mud at his house and I was fortunate enough to be there for the action. Two wreckers stuck in the yard, one parted winch cable, one broken block, two trees sliced through by the cable, almost 6 hours of the day wasted.

All so the guy could save a few bucks and paint his house himself. 

So apparently those things are a little harder to recover than they look.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Peter_C said:


> Farming country; I would have found a farmer with a big a$$ tractor and some cable. Some even own dozers. That recovery was probably harder than it looks though.





Californiadecks said:


> I could've rented two lulls and got him outta there for probably a grand.


That's exactly what I was thinking in hindsight. But if I were in that situation I think that I'd be a little embarrassed, shocked, confused, overwhelmed.. Then if the tow driver shows up and says, "$3K. Do you want your Lull back or not?" I'd probably pay it.

I don't know what it costs to hire a Lull with an operator but I'd guess that the owner/operator would make his money back in a couple of weeks if the insurance didn't cover it.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Does that Lull have 3 steering positions? 4 wheel, front and crab?

Any chance he was humming along in 4 wheel steer? That would amplify a slightly evasive maneuver if he was close to the ditch. Another thing is whether the front and rear wheels were in sync. If they where a little off, getting too close to the ditch might have put the rear end closer than he thought.

Of course there is the cell phone and other distractions that are possible.

I am glad it wasn't worse, but the recovery cost was bad in its own right.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mr Latone said:


> Does that Lull have 3 steering positions? 4 wheel, front and crab?
> 
> Any chance he was humming along in 4 wheel steer? That would amplify a slightly evasive maneuver if he was close to the ditch. Another thing is whether the front and rear wheels were in sync. If they where a little off, getting too close to the ditch might have put the rear end closer than he thought.
> 
> ...


When I was a kid I use to cultivate fields for my neighbor. I can remember getting close to the edge of the field near the ditch and having the dirt give way and damn near flip the tractor. I doubt a telehandler would be much different from a tractor. Get too close to the ditch and it would go ass over tea-kettle.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Donohue Const said:


> The thing must be built like a tank though, didn't even dent the fuel/ hydraulic tank
> 
> Looks like mainly cosmetic damage. Busted lights, mirror, and window


I would really want to see the employees phone. I have three of these, and even at "road speed", they slow down fast when you let up on the gas. I doubt it was trying to move over for a car, seriously.


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Joasis said:


> I would really want to see the employees phone. I have three of these, and even at "road speed", they slow down fast when you let up on the gas. I doubt it was trying to move over for a car, seriously.


Did the driver of this car stop? I would agree that it seems unlikely it was moving over for a car.


----------

